# LAID OFF from Pratt Whitney 6/24/2009 ... Good News 7/9/9



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got a phone call today. Got laid off. Twenty-four years of service.
...
... Guess I will become a serious woodworker until I find another job.
..
..
..









​


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it;s a shock , im sure .
take this time and think about what direction you want to move in next .
like they say , when 1 door closes ,
another opens !
you have probably always wondered what's behind door #3 ?
check it out .

you are a smart guy dan ,
something good will come along .


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

24 years, that must make it especially difficult.

As David said, one door closes another opens. Sounds like a tired cliche but it really is true. Hang in there- take a couple of days and sleep in. Another couple to clean up the shop and then make something!


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

With all your posts I never would have guessed you had a job! Sorry to hear it. I was laid off earlier this year. I bounced back and now have two jobs. Full time at a hospital and part time as a leasing agent for a property management company. Stay positive and hopefully things will work out for the best. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Spineless weasels didn't even have the guts to lay you off face-to-face. They will get theirs and you will come out stronger in the end. Hang in their buddy and have faith.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The reason I got it over the phone is I *worked* out of my house in Ohio and serviced the factories in Hartford. 
I would have been pissed if they would have flown me to the east coast, canned me,and then made me get on a plane and fly back. It was relatively painless. 
I left my house this morning, after a 9am call in meeting with some PW engineers, and was about 75 miles north of my house when I GOT THE CALL. I pulled over on the highway and listened to the VP of Quality and my Manager's supervisor give me the news. 
I turned around, canceled all my appointments and drove home. At least I got paid for the mileage and one more company paid lunch ! 
I called Earl, the supplier quality manager, my boss and he said he had just found out himself and wasn't even consulted. It was strictly a business decision, The engine contracts for F119 were drying up and PW business was being moved to other suppliers. 
By 3:30 my blackberry and company email access was shut off.
... I did get a weeks pay for every years of service and insurance for 25 weeks, a small bonus, left over vacation pay
and swift kick in the pants.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Been laid off before, always was the best thing that happened to me.

Good Luck


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dan. I've had it happen twice. Not fun. Did you get any severance? We cross posted so i see your severance.


----------



## bbbb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dan

this must be a difficult time for you and your family but this might be the time for a new direction, so be strong, the one true certainty in life is change I hope things turn out ok, so good luck for the future to you and yours.

kind regards bill from Scotland


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Every where i go i hear of people with 20+ yrs out the door:-((


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

Dan, I personally like making sawdust better than software development, my previous job. Enjoy the 24 weeks of pay. Another door will open in it's time. Until then look forward to the projects you're gonna have more time to do. I have sure enjoyed the many you have already done. God bless.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

24 years wow. This will be a whole new experience for you. This is a big one…take care of yourself!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear it Dan.

I am sure things will work out for you. Take some shop therapy and I am sure that you will figure out your next move.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ditto to all the above,
not much more I can say.. been there done that don't seem to cut it.
BTW I enjoyed your wolfman jack impersonation on Charlies' blog.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your lay off. My wife always says things happen for a reason. Hang in there buddy.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Dan:
Like Patron said take some time to explore what you want to do for the rest of your work life. Once you narrow it down, do some career exploration specific to your dreams. Set a plan and explore some resources that may help you get there. It will take some time but finding another job, if that is what you want or need, is a full time job. Take care.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dan

The passengers of this same boat is getting larger my friend and like everyone on the same boat we all feel for you and i hope you get something soon

Andy


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Dan,
Also sorry to hear the news, good luck in finding something else. At least you have 6 months pay, at best you find something soon and you have a bonus! (I'm hoping for the latter).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear this.

I've been laid off quite a few times in the past, & most of the time it turned for the better.

You have many years of knowledge, & experience, that you have to offer some lucky employer.

It's too bad you don't have a retirement program to back you up.

I had my choice to retire 19 years ago 6/30/1990.

It's the best choice I've ever made in my life, except for marrying Barb.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thats tough news to get Dan. I'm sure you'll regroup and come out the stronger for it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dan, I really hate to hear this. You have given the company your time, effort and loyalty for 24 years and this is how that is repaid. I can say that, from my perspective at least, that any job change I have ever experienced, while a source of confusion and concern at the start, has proven to benefit me personally (and on occasion financially) in the long term. I hope that you find something soon.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

That stinks, Dan. Hope you've signed up for Unemployment! Don't be proud or noble (like I've done in the past), you and your employers have paid untold thousands of dollars towards this, it's what it's there for. They won't give you back nearly enough, but it's something. Also, all the hoops the pencil pushers make you jump through make finding work look comparatively easy! 
Best of Luck to you!


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dan,
I'm sorry to hear about your job loss. I hope something good comes along soon. At least you have insurance and some pay for a little while. Hope things get better soon!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

There is no such thing as job security, unfortunately. Hope things work out. Get your resume on any job website you can and be sure to include all industry key words you can. Not sure if your kind of business works by word of mouth or otherwise but the above surely helped me when I was looking.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i am in the same boat with you. laid off 3 months ago 25 years in the automotive service ind. 
i am looking at a career change i don't know what the job market is like out there 
but it is real tough in so cal. i believe things will work out for the best for us all


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan, I thought you were a professional artist/woodoworker…. so maybe that's what you're *supposed* to be. 

Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Bummer. Good luck, Dan. These days no one is safe, and I find it particularly odious that the bean-counters go after the seasoned employees because of the payroll savings, with no thought to what it does to the corporate culture and the loss of a thoroughly trained and knowledgeable employee. I hope you rise above it and have no difficulty in going to the next and hopefully better gig.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I can't help but notice that through this "restructuring" that our bureacracies have managed to not lose a single person??? ( minor exageration)
Could working America/Canada be carrying too much load for the amount of production expected?

Bob


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your bad luck, Dan. I hope it all works out for you.

One of the big bosses where I work was recently fired. He went to lunch, and the company changed the lock on his office door while he was out. Now, that's cold!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang, Dan!!! Take a week off. go fishing, have some fun. The good part is that it's summer!! We feel for ya.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

If everyone hears enough doom and gloom about the economy a recession lengthens and gets worse. Human nature has turned this one into a doozy. When Washington and the news media tell everyone, day in and day out, how bad everything is, Mr. and Mrs. Q Public believe it. Commerce ceases and our caution hurts our neighbors.

DAN, I'm so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A friend in the shiping industry told me they are seeing a bit of an increase in activity. maybe things are getting a bit better out there.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

United Technologies, the owners of Carrier & Bryant Air Conditioning, Ottis Elevator, Sikorsky Helicopter, Hamilton Sundstrand, Rocketdyne and Pratt Whitney announced earlier this year 11,500 people will be laid off this year. Sikorsky laid off 2 percent of its work force last week. This is the 3rd wave of lay offs from Pratt Whitney since last year … scuttle-butt is there will be a couple more rounds through-out the year.

I can't complain … other then I wish it was the other guy.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't care what the beaurecrats say, We are in a depression.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Dan,
Very sorry to hear the bad news….I know at the moment it seems like one of the worst things that could have happend….but like many have already said. As one door close's…another always opens.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

All I know is Dan you are an Artist. You have produced some of the most beautiful art I've seen. Your knowledge and artistic abilities are so varied and unusual you won't have any trouble selling any of your art if that is what you want to do. Your humor is going to help you through this too I hope. You have a love for life that is going to help you too. Keep your eyes open, for that next door to open. I had 20 years in a foundry and it closed, got hired at a drop forge for 3 years and they closed, got hired at another drop forge for a year and they closed, went to work at a Drug Rehab Center, worked there for 12 years fell and broke my back in 2 places, haven't worked since. All I do now is play in my shop and hurt. What a life huh? You'll make it. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## JimKing201 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dan, 
I've seen some of your work, you ARE a serious woodworker.

My unsolicited advice is to go for a drive, and get that chunk of wood that you've always wanted to work with. Make some sawdust. Go for something wild and exotic. Make something happen!

As I try to do most of the time….. never let your hobby (job) get in the way of your passion (woodworking).

You have opportunities now. Go for it!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I was rejected for a job I applied for as assistand professor of neurosurgery.I failed at the intervue they said I had a nerve even to apply I asked whay is it because of the parkinsonian problems I have they said NO IT'S BECAUSE YOU'RE NOT A QUALIFIED DOCTOR.MAN I ARGUED FOR NEARLY AN HOUR THAT I WAS A VERY QUICK LEARNER TO NO AVAIL SO HERE I AM DOING WOOD SURGERY.ERR I MEAN WORKING ALISTAIR


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Dick
Pratt Whitney has a retirement plan. I'm 55 this August, so I'm looking into retirement as an option .. I have a idea what it might be, but will be working on the numbers.

I did get a phone call a few minutes ago with a potential job offer. Part time work in one of my previous accounts …
Tool and Fixture designer for JSF hardware. Waiting for a call from their CFO to discuss the possibilities.

A sincere thanks for the out pouring of encourgement


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dan the truth is once an artist always an artist they can't rob you of God's wonderful gift to you .So if possible I would say if the numbers stack up go for early retirement and you won't look back. There'll be no more free luches but you can eat when you feel like it, and woodwork when you aren't eating have fun and remember we love you as a great friend and fellow artist to us all tour Pal Big Al .ALISTAIR


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan,

Sorry to hear about the sudden job loss…24 years thats a respectable time at a job. Several years ago we were down in the cafeteria and were handed cardboard boxes of our stuff with our layoff notices…wouldn't even let us go back up stairs to say good bye to folks. Sometimes the human resource folks forget that we are HUMAN too. But as many have said it often works out that this could be a really great opportunity…I know it was for me.

Wishing you great success,
Mark


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

March 6 was my last day. I haven't looked too hard. I just want to retire and play in the shop. My wife says if I intend to buy wood, I will have to get a part time job to get the money. The good thing is Dan, you have the resources to last while you make your decision. Best of luck to you


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Man Mark that stinks what a way to deal with people there are laws against that kind of crap here in the UK thanks God.Alistair


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

I feel sorry for any body that gets the BOOT. My heart goes out to you Dan….. you were the one who brought me to L J's.
Regards DAVE


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Dan, What more can I say. Everyone has said it. Hang in there, seek the retirement and enjoy the woodworking.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dan…companys just have no loyalty to the employees who are loyal to them…I got it after 11 years myself..Hanng in there…I f you want I'll drive over to East Hartford and kick the building for ya…


----------



## scaflock (May 28, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel Dan. I got laid off last December. The good thing is that I've had plenty of time to get repairs around the house done and get back into the shop for some quality time with my tools for a change. Take advantage of it while you can has been my motto through all this and it's kept me from going postal so far.

Jeff


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob #2
United Technologies, CEO at UTC made 27 million bucks last year. From my current point of view ,it would have been nice of him to take a cut in pay, to-save-my-job. Just kidding ….


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

$27,000,000.00 would buy a lot of 1/4 sawn oak.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure if George David's divorce caught anyone's attention, but his spousal support was $59,000 … a week


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

I'm sorry to hear that after 24 years, you would get the axe.

Having been watching your projects I would say your work more then qualifies you as both a professional, and and an artist, and you should have no trouble in selling your work.

It sounds as though they did take better care of you than many of the others being laid off. That part is commendable at least

All the best;

Lee


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Dan,
Don't let the bastards get you down.. hang in there.. take a few weeks to relax and find out what you want to do when you grow up.  Make lots of saw dust!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Dan,
The biggest item when retiring is health insurance. I was fortunate to get my premiums paid until I became 65 for medicare. After that it cost us $700/month for a supplemental to medicare plan. About 3 years ago we had a chance to switch to a plan with equal, or better coverage for $400/month.

You have to shop around.

We had about 3 months to decide wether to retire, because of an open window, so we wore out a lot of pencils seeing if we could afford to do it.

I'm glad to hear that you've gotten some job offers already. Those other companies know a good man when they see him.

Good luck to whatever you do.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, just catching up on my email. Very sorry to hear the news. I hope everything works out for the better in the long run. Good luck Buddy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/TractorPull.flv
​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Written job offer today from a PW parts supplier 7/9/9 … one of my old accounts … decent salary … seven percent smaller $ then PW. Quality Engineer. Enough to pay the bills. I accepted the job. Need to pass a physical, drug screen and background check.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Conratulations Dan. I'm glad you are getting back into the work force. How is the commute?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i was just getting caught up …went from you gettin the boot to a new job…your a lucky man…decent jobs are hard to come by….congrats on the new job…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Guys
...
Karson … the drive is about 45 minutes. Hours are 6:30 to 5pm. Plus side is a 4 day work week, with Friday's on a as needed etc.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Dan, I know you will do well.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats. Good news is hard to come by these days.

Glad your back up and running.

Scrappy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to go dan !
i'm happy things are looking up for you ,
it's tough sometimes ,
but we got to soldier on !


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome back to the rat race!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I had faith in your abilities, congratulations Dan!*


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good news Dan! It's looking more and more like you got a bonus this year. Way to go!


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

This sort of message is always a shocker but if you are working - you should prepare for the day your telephone call comes. The days of working for the same employer until full retirement are rapidly becoming a thing of the past.

Manage your life with the idea that you must arrange for your own retirement years and be mentally prepared for when your telephone call comes. I worked for the USAF, United Technologies, Rockwell Collins and Siemens USA. The Air Force was the only employer who went full term.

Now, I work full time for SHMBO making sawdust. Times have never been better.


----------



## bbbb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dan most excelent news, its great you are back in the saddle of employment so to speak, hope all goes well for the future.

bbbb


----------

